# Retaliatory ratings



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have only been driving since Sept, very part-time on weekends and evenings. Some days I am quite discouraged, due to the vague and arbitrary nature of the ratings system. I give riders a LOT of leeway and almost always give 5 stars even if they don't deserve it. I don't mark down riders when they don't tip or when they make me wait or if their ride is such a short distance that I am paid the min fare supplement. The thing is, I can't really rate a rider accurately due to the real threat of retaliatory ratings. I have experienced this first hand. Example - one of my riders was sitting in my front seat and she hadn't showered in days. She smelled like a sewer. I could hardly breath, and I was afraid that she would stink up my car for future riders. I had to think long and hard about how to rate her. I should have given her a 3, but I gave her a 4 since she was in a wheelchair. Sure enough, I got a retaliatory rating from her. Since I am a very part-time driver, I can be fairly confident that she was the one who did it. And since I don't have many trips due to being part-time, even one low rating takes a ding. Only once has a rider indicated on the app why they rated me less than 5. If there was a big problem with me, they would indicate why. Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


----------



## escott24 (Sep 10, 2015)

dude....if you have a 4.99 or a 4.69...you still get paid the EXACT same. don't trip over ratings, just get a dashcam so you have your side of the story in case shit happens


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I don’t know if that is true. After they stopped us from changing rider rating I have given a lot of 1 stars but I haven’t gotten any retaliatory rating . I have gained couple of points.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

unPat said:


> I don't know if that is true. After they stopped us from changing rider rating I have given a lot of 1 stars but I haven't gotten any retaliatory rating . I have gained couple of points.


 Same here, I have been rating 100% honestly, giving out one star, two star, three star, four star ratings when passengers deserve them, and my rating has actually gone up a little bit.



Grape6 said:


> I have only been driving since Sept, very part-time on weekends and evenings. Some days I am quite discouraged, due to the vague and arbitrary nature of the ratings system. I give riders a LOT of leeway and almost always give 5 stars even if they don't deserve it. I don't mark down riders when they don't tip or when they make me wait or if their ride is such a short distance that I am paid the min fare supplement. The thing is, I can't really rate a rider accurately due to the real threat of retaliatory ratings. I have experienced this first hand. Example - one of my riders was sitting in my front seat and she hadn't showered in days. She smelled like a sewer. I could hardly breath, and I was afraid that she would stink up my car for future riders. I had to think long and hard about how to rate her. I should have given her a 3, but I gave her a 4 since she was in a wheelchair. Sure enough, I got a retaliatory rating from her. Since I am a very part-time driver, I can be fairly confident that she was the one who did it. And since I don't have many trips due to being part-time, even one low rating takes a ding. Only once has a rider indicated on the app why they rated me less than 5. If there was a big problem with me, they would indicate why. Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I would appreciate any comments or suggestions.


 Please stop giving passengers five star ratings if they don't deserve them, other drivers depend on you to give honest ratings; I don't want to pick up a passenger with a high rating and then have him be a complete asshole. I'm counting on my fellow drivers to be honest so I know when to accept or say "no thanks!"

Be honest in your ratings, there is no reason to give a shitty passenger a better rating than they deserve. The only thing drivers have in place to decide whether not they want a specific passenger in their car is the ratings system, if drivers aren't using that to help one another, then what is the point?


----------



## SouthKC (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there anyway to change a pax's rating after you have already rated? 
I actually got tipped through the app, but had already given this person a 4, so wanted to change it to a 5.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SouthKC said:


> Is there anyway to change a pax's rating after you have already rated?
> I actually got tipped through the app, but had already given this person a 4, so wanted to change it to a 5.


Only if you can travel back in time.

Some uber markets still allow drivers to change ratings. But not in the USA.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

There is a way - I have done it a couple of times recently. I had to contact Uber support and give a valid reason. I would guess that requesting to up a rating because you discovered the rider tipped wouldn't be a valid reason.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

What is your definition of "recently"?


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Recently, as in within the past 30 days.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Wow, Im blocked from doing it here in Portland


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Wow, Im blocked from doing it here in Portland


You just have to look up the trip, then choose "help", then choose "issue with rider." Then it will allow you to explain why you had an issue with a rider and to request a lower rating.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Grape6 said:


> You just have to look up the trip, then choose "help", then choose "issue with rider." Then it will allow you to explain why you had an issue with a rider and to request a lower rating.


As you can see above , Uber no longer change ratings.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes, that's what they say, in order to curb the process. However, within the last 30 days, Uber has changed rider ratings and I outlined how I did it.


----------

